# Wiccan Litter - 6.5 weeks



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

More cuddly kitten piccys for all xx

they're complete nut nuts - terrorizing mummy and me!! (i go in in my dressing gown in the morning and cosmos and odin are hanging off me before i can say good morning!! pmsl)

anyway - PICS!!
*
Odin (just for you Lou lol)*

















*Cosmos*

















*Samhain (For Twinkles lol)*

















*
Solitaire*

















*
and Pagan Girl*


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh wow Lou they are all stunning!!!

Odin is just perfect - so glad that you are letting him come to us. He has got such a pretty face (for a boy!!!)

I can't get over Solitaire's jaw - it is so strong isn't it? Hadn't noticed that in the other pics.

And you know I love Pagan...she gets better every time I see the pics!

Sounds like they are running rings round you!

Louise
X


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Oh wow Lou they are all stunning!!!
> 
> Odin is just perfect - so glad that you are letting him come to us. He has got such a pretty face (for a boy!!!)
> 
> ...


Odin's the spitting image of his daddy at that age facewise and in demeanor so you're gonna have an extremely beautiful and gentle boy there  xx

but yeah with Solitaires jaw, he gets more and more stunning everyday!! i never thought he'd catch up with the others weight wise either but he did and he's becoming a fab little man!! xx

and yes Pagan is gorgeous but we're having words at present on the fact it's not actually *that* far to the litter tray  lol xx it's only 1 time out of 10 but it's usually when over-excited lol xx bless her xx


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

omg they get more gorg everytime i look still in love wit pagan and cosmos !!! U wanna swap 1 4 a puppy lol


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok so seriously they are so gorgeous how do i go on your waiting list and please can you message me with how much they are so i can start saving up Also can these go outside just like my moggies do ?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Jammy said:


> Ok so seriously they are so gorgeous how do i go on your waiting list and please can you message me with how much they are so i can start saving up Also can these go outside just like my moggies do ?


PM me your phone number and i'll give you a call as i like to get to know someone and their lifestyles and outlook on things before discussing prices and waiting lists  xx I'm sure you understand, i want only the best for any of my kittens and it's always fab to get to know more about ppl aswell  lol xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*WOW there gorgeous  i want them all  *


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> PM me your phone number and i'll give you a call as i like to get to know someone and their lifestyles and outlook on things before discussing prices and waiting lists  xx I'm sure you understand, i want only the best for any of my kittens and it's always fab to get to know more about ppl aswell  lol xx


Have pm'd you

Juliet x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *WOW there gorgeous  i want them all  *


LOL! Thanks Lyn xx

You don't live that far - can always come and tire them out for me lol xx


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

You have a new pm


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww i still want Cosmos x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww i want one,,they are soooooooooooooooooo sweet, i want the last one, pagan is it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, im in oxfordshire,,not to far,,shall i come and tire them out for you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hee hee,


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

wiccan said:


> omg they get more gorg everytime i look still in love wit pagan and cosmos !!! U wanna swap 1 4 a puppy lol


LOL if you have choc labs my OH would swap all the cats for one i'm sure (though he'd have to get out the door without me seeing!! pmsl) xx



ColeosMummy said:


> aww i still want Cosmos x


Optioned at present hun but i'm waiting for the Lady to get back to me xx Him and Odin are becoming the terror twins - if there's havoc it's usually both of them lol xx



colliemerles said:


> awwwww i want one,,they are soooooooooooooooooo sweet, i want the last one, pagan is it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, im in oxfordshire,,not to far,,shall i come and tire them out for you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hee hee,


She's a cutey but a complete "tortie" and she's not cuddly  lol xx maybe she'll grow into it  lol xx

and i've just read where you are on your Location LOL! if they'll let you out i'm sure the little terrors wouldn't mind having someone else to jump all over  xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all beautiful,, but pagan just stands out, the naughty tortie,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,abit of mischief gives them charactor,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,, i would love to pop round and play with them,, but you would never get rid of me,lol,


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> they are all beautiful,, but pagan just stands out, the naughty tortie,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,abit of mischief gives them charactor,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,, i would love to pop round and play with them,, but you would never get rid of me,lol,


That's ok - gives me a break LOL - i look like i self harm at present from all the war wounds they give me when playing PMSL xx  xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

LousKoonz said:


> That's ok - gives me a break LOL - i look like i self harm at present from all the war wounds they give me when playing PMSL xx  xx


hahahahaha, i have had that before,we took in a stay many years ago, a gorgeous silvery tabby, riddled with fleas and worms, found her owners who said they didnt want her, so we took her in, she gave birth to 5 kittens, one was still born,  but the other four were little terrors lol,all lovely silvery greys, we had mum neutured and found homes for the kittens, but they loved running up my legs in the mornings,lol,ouch, i was covered in scratches,i still have hundreds of pictures of them,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

all the kittens are gorgeous but I have to say *Solitaire *and then *Pagan *are my faves just something about them


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Aaaw - your kittens are beautiful. How on earth do you keep that lovely cream carpet so clean with kittens? My five were kept in my spare room which has sanded floorboards and soon got covered in fur, litter and pawprints - when they stood in their food and walked it over the floor  It was easy to clean on a sanded floor but if I had had a carpet in there - it would have been awful. Do you train your gorgeous fur babies to be clean from birth? They do look angelic

My room had wallpaper when the kittens went in there - it now has a few pieces missing - which hasn't added to its appearance at all!

It's just as well I'm not houseproud but your carpet does look lovely.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

What utterly sweet kissable babies!!! I love them all - couldn't possibly pic a favourite as they are just too cute.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Aaaw - your kittens are beautiful. How on earth do you keep that lovely cream carpet so clean with kittens? My five were kept in my spare room which has sanded floorboards and soon got covered in fur, litter and pawprints - when they stood in their food and walked it over the floor  It was easy to clean on a sanded floor but if I had had a carpet in there - it would have been awful. Do you train your gorgeous fur babies to be clean from birth? They do look angelic
> 
> My room had wallpaper when the kittens went in there - it now has a few pieces missing - which hasn't added to its appearance at all!
> 
> It's just as well I'm not houseproud but your carpet does look lovely.


That's only cos i've been having to scrub that and machine wash their bedding and fluffy big toys everyday that it looks clean but mum threw up a hairball in the corner 2 days ago, made a right mess and the carpet won't come up now so carpet is being replaced for very nice laminate flooring that has odour control too lol xx much easier to mop a floor everyday than scrub the living daylights out of carpets and hoover it for an hour each morning lol xx

but thank you for comment on the carpet - has given me a bit of a sense of achievment now lol xx

Kittens aren't too messy - they have their moments though lol xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh lovely cute fluffy kittens. 

I'm going to stop looking in this section, I end up getting all broody.

Sue


----------

